# How many survived your EMT class?



## Manic_Wombat

My class started with 28 people, we lost one kid on our first day and I think only 24 people passed the class. I don't know how many others went on to get certified. Just curious what the attrition rate in other people's classes was.


----------



## apumic

Mine started around 25-30 and ended up around 15-20. Our attrition was actually quite low compared w/ most in the region (which have about 50-70% attrition rates). I believe, though, that everyone who got through the entire course (in my class) passed. I don't believe anyone actually failed, although we had one kid get kicked out for missing the final (and so was not eligible for the practical)....


----------



## tacorican

The first class I took nearly 6 years ago had 30 Students to begin with. By the end, we had less than 15. The class I took this semester began with 26 and so far down 17. Skill final re-take is next week so will know more how many will pass.


----------



## rescue99

tacorican said:


> The first class I took nearly 6 years ago had 30 Students to begin with. By the end, we had less than 15. The class I took this semester began with 26 and so far down 17. Skill final re-take is next week so will know more how many will pass.



The failure rates ^ are too high. Good educators will seldom lose more than 20%, tops. Rate might be higher on occasion but, not rountinely. Regularly losing half a class tells me I need to look closely at the item analysis. Something isn't quite right. Either the water has too much lead in it or I'm doing something wrong :blush:


----------



## apumic

rescue99 said:


> The failure rates ^ are too high. Good educators will seldom lose more than 20%, tops. Rate might be higher on occasion but, not rountinely. Regularly losing half a class tells me I need to look closely at the item analysis. Something isn't quite right. Either the water has too much lead in it or I'm doing something wrong :blush:



It could also tell you students weren't well-prepared for the course. Many freshmen who get into college fail a class or two b/c of a lack of study skills, discipline, etc. It doesn't surprise me that a certification course with _zero_ prereqs and often no application would fail so many students (at least at my school there weren't any prereqs or applications involved). If you think about it, even after application and intense screening, many BSN programs still manage to fail a fair number of their students out (not sure of percentages, but I know it's certainly a decent number at some programs).


----------



## rescue99

apumic said:


> It could also tell you students weren't well-prepared for the course. Many freshmen who get into college fail a class or two b/c of a lack of study skills, discipline, etc. It doesn't surprise me that a certification course with _zero_ prereqs and often no application would fail so many students (at least at my school there weren't any prereqs or applications involved). If you think about it, even after application and intense screening, many BSN programs still manage to fail a fair number of their students out (not sure of percentages, but I know it's certainly a decent number at some programs).



I said "educators will seldom lose" more than 20% of a class to failure. Sometimes we lose more and the causes do vary. Experience tells me that if I am routinely losing too many students, I need to apply multiple validation methods looking for all potential causes. If no reasonable causes are identified I assume it's in the water that semester. ^_^


----------



## apumic

rescue99 said:


> I said "educators will seldom lose" more than 20% of a class to failure. Sometimes we lose more and the causes do vary. Experience tells me that if I am routinely losing too many students, I need to apply multiple validation methods looking for all potential causes. If no reasonable causes are identified I assume it's in the water that semester. ^_^




Failure of students is rarely the educator's fault, so I'm not quite sure I get your clarification that "educators will seldom lose >20% of students." Students are responsible for whether they succeed or not. A good student will succeed in spite of poor instruction not because of average or excellent instruction. If you routinely lose a lot of students then there are a variety of possibilities -- it could be your teaching style, it could be the course materials or textbook, it could be the students (i.e., lack of screening/necessary prerequisite skills and/or coursework and/or aptitude), etc. Obviously, there is a problem, yes; however, in EMS education I wonder if the problem might be more of a systemic one than one with the educators themselves, although the educators themselves may be disadvantaged systemically by their own training as educators.


----------



## mct601

We started around 25 and I think we're down to like 16. I think all but 2 or 3 won't have a hard time finalizing the class.  No one actually flunked out of the class, alot of people just quit. Wish I could throw away $500...


----------



## rescue99

apumic said:


> Failure of students is rarely the educator's fault, so I'm not quite sure I get your clarification that "educators will seldom lose >20% of students." Students are responsible for whether they succeed or not. A good student will succeed in spite of poor instruction not because of average or excellent instruction. If you routinely lose a lot of students then there are a variety of possibilities -- it could be your teaching style, it could be the course materials or textbook, it could be the students (i.e., lack of screening/necessary prerequisite skills and/or coursework and/or aptitude), etc. Obviously, there is a problem, yes; however, in EMS education I wonder if the problem might be more of a systemic one than one with the educators themselves, although the educators themselves may be disadvantaged systemically by their own training as educators.



Could be a lot of things on either side. It is my opinion that when the failure rate is too high, too often with the same educator(s), evaluation is needed. 
I am not defending students nor educators. I do believe we have an obligation to look for causes sometimes.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

I am a Paramedic now, But I have hit every level along the way, First Responder,  EMT-B,EMT-I, and then EMT-P.

I would say we never lost more than 1 or 2 people for every 10 except for my Intermediate class (the first one that I also failed) We lost %60 who failed the first half, the teacher was then fired soon after, which is the way it should be.


----------



## Micro_87

My class started of with approx 25-30 and we ended up with about 20, but the strange thing was that alot of them left close to the end of the class and one didn't even show up on the last day for written or practicals.


----------



## Seaglass

We started with maybe 30. A few dropped out soon and a few failed the final/practical, so maybe 25 graduated. We were never told who passed and failed--I'm just estimating based on all I know. I think all of us got the NREMT (assuming nobody failed--don't know) and maybe 20 got the state test. No idea why the others didn't, unless they were planning to only practice in another state.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q

23 started.  5 FFs dropped out (not kicked out) by the midterm due to large school loads that made it hard to handle the "extra" EMT stuff, while another CNA dropped out when she was forced to move 6 sessions into the class.  One more was kicked out after midterm for scoring a 17% on the test.  However, in 10 years as an instructor, our teacher never had someone survive midterm and then fail the class.  So, out of 23 that started 16 passed the class.  Also, on 10 years, he only had 1 person pass the final and then fail the state test for certification.  All in all, the classl had a 30% fail rate, and most of these dropped out of their own accord within the first 40 hours of the class; and the EMT program was 200 hours (not counting the optional A&P, Cardiology, and PreMedic that all non-FFs took).

Of course, after that instructor retired the new instructor (someone I have issues with) has a ~75% fail rate... and those that pass the class have a hard time passing the state test and are not exactly knowledgable... actually, they are not even fit to touch a BP cuff!  Last year she had a class that started with 25 and only 6 passed the class (4 passed the state test)!!!

So, rescue99, IMHO, I agree.  While students need to take resposibility for their own education, teachers that see a consistantly high failure rate are doing something wrong.  However, I think 20% is asking a bit much of the instructor as no instructor can compinsate for an inability on the students part to learn.  My instructor (whom I loved) was investigated twice by the state for his high success rates; trust me, it was not needed... he challenged us, but knew how to teach so that we actually knew our stuff; not just enough to pass some dumb test.  On the other hand, this new instructor (while having a great medical reputation) needs to stop teaching; although after dealing with some former students of hers, I would be ashamed to call what she does 'teaching".


----------



## MusicMedic

Our class started with about 34 people, after the first few weeks dropped down to about 28, after the first round of practicals dropped down to 22
i hope only a handful take the NREMT test, less competition in the job market

i think the reason soo many people dropped in my class is the fact that they were taking too many units and couldnt handle the class. its labeled as an "elective" at my college so it may lead people to beleve its a piece of cake class, but it really isnt.

alas, we shall see who makes it to the final and beyond!!


----------



## medichopeful

All but around 5.  They died during scenarios, sometimes with EMT assistance.


----------



## medichopeful

Mountain Res-Q said:


> One more was kicked out after midterm for scoring a 17% on the test.



h34r:


----------



## DigitalSoCal

We started with around 52, and by the time practicals came around we were at about 40.. I think about 37 of those received their certificate of completion


----------



## Achromatic

Our class of 30 (all FD, run by county), has lost 2, one who failed out after a 57% on his Airway exam...

as for how many will pass? We sit county protocol, state practicals on Saturday, and state written on Monday, so we shall see. I think at least 3-4 more will fail out on those.


----------



## EMS25

We started with 42 and in the end there where 19 left to graduate.
We lost 5 in the first two weeks and over 10 after the midterm.
I know from this 19 people at least 12 didn't pass the NREMT the first time.


----------



## mcgrubbs

Just finished my Basic class three days ago.  The Basic program here has an established 50% failure rate.  My particular class started at 30 and ended with 16.  Another B class ended w/ 10 after starting w/ 25.

In my class, those who failed just didn't have it.  Not one of those did I think they belonged there.

This is at a school with a very well respected program.


----------



## TccEMT

I don't remember the numbers of people (around 31) but we lost 3 and had 2 not pass the NREMT within the 3 try window.

Now my firefighter I&II class, we had 24, lost 6 and had 4 fail the state test.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q

> Originally Posted by Mountain Res-Q
> One more was kicked out after midterm for scoring a 17% on the test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h34r:
Click to expand...


You read that correctly.  Just proves the point that when it comes to Good Educators, the abilty to teach a student can only be hindered by the lack of abilty/desire for a student to learn.  When the scores were posted after midterm and I saw that 17%, I couldn't belive it.  How can anyone fail a Basic Class Test by that much?

Then again, I personally knew a gal that was flunked out of the class 3 straight times, and always within the first 50 hours, due to scoring <50% on consecutive tests (and I am talking about tests on scope of practice, abandonment, the crap A&P that Basic consists of, etc...).  God only knows how she passed the 4th time.  A month after she finally passed the class, she was out with her mother and they were "escorting" an elderly friend around town to shop.  The elderly friend (>80 y/o) tripped outside a grocery store.  What is the first thing the new EMT does?  That's right, calls me at home; wakes me up as I was sleeping in after a long shift the day before.  "WHAT SHOULD I DO?!?!"  WTF?!?!?!  "If she isn't hurt, continue shopping.  If she is hurt, call 911.  If you can't tell, call 911, let real EMTs do their thing, and then return your Cert to the County."  She fell, scraped a knee, and needed help getting upright again... no harm, no foul... I am pretty sure an ARC First Aid Class could have provided the correct care answers...


----------



## allvitals09

My current class started with 23, we have about two and a half weeks left and are down to about 17.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q

LOL...  reminded me...

I had to recert my CPR/AED today and 50% of the class failed... :wacko:  There were just two of us that needed to skills test.  Same old, same old CPR... no problem... The gal that was testing with me is a SNF LVN... she gave the baby shaken baby syndrome and then compressed it's chest into the spine... then she started doing compressions on the adult so low and week that it looked like she was tickling the stomach...    My grandma is SOOO NOT going to live at that SNF...


----------



## apumic

Mountain Res-Q said:


> LOL...  reminded me...
> 
> I had to recert my CPR/AED today and 50% of the class failed... :wacko:  There were just two of us that needed to skills test.  Same old, same old CPR... no problem... The gal that was testing with me is a SNF LVN... she gave the baby shaken baby syndrome and then compressed it's chest into the spine... then she started doing compressions on the adult so low and week that it looked like she was tickling the stomach...    My grandma is SOOO NOT going to live at that SNF...



lol.... did the instructor still pass her?
sometimes, I've noticed, some BLS instructors will pass anything with two legs and at least one arm for doing CPR....


----------



## foxfire

Mountain Res-Q said:


> LOL...  reminded me...
> 
> I had to recert my CPR/AED today and 50% of the class failed... :wacko:  There were just two of us that needed to skills test.  Same old, same old CPR... no problem... The gal that was testing with me is a SNF LVN... she gave the baby shaken baby syndrome and then compressed it's chest into the spine... then she started doing compressions on the adult so low and week that it looked like she was tickling the stomach...    My grandma is SOOO NOT going to live at that SNF...





How in the world do you give a baby shaken baby syndrome by doing CPR?!:blink: 
 LOL!! sounds like a interesting day.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q

apumic said:


> lol.... did the instructor still pass her?
> sometimes, I've noticed, some BLS instructors will pass anything with two legs and at least one arm for doing CPR....



Dunno... I tested in like 5 minutes, got my card, and left as the tester was making the LVN do it over again.  but in the end, they work for the same agency (a Hospital) so, meh...



foxfire said:


> How in the world do you give a baby shaken baby syndrome by doing CPR?!:blink:
> LOL!! sounds like a interesting day.



It was actually the conscious choking infant that she did it on.  The back blows and the compressions started out with a severe case of whiplash and got worse...  Makes me wonder how competent some of those with a "higher" education and scope than myself really are...  Seriously, testing CPR skills is a no brainer, how can you screw it up if you are a already a medical provider that has certified before?


----------



## Sir Young

We started 5 months ago with 35 students. With only 1 week left, I believe we're down to ~28.


----------



## Chrissy88

Manic_Wombat said:


> My class started with 28 people, we lost one kid on our first day and I think only 24 people passed the class. I don't know how many others went on to get certified. Just curious what the attrition rate in other people's classes was.



I believe two people dropped our class, there were maybe 4 or 5 people that didn't make a C or higher in the class, and there was about three people absent to our last class so I don't know if they made it or not either.


----------



## Tyler Bruns

Started with 30, ended with 14. My teacher is known for her high attrition rate.


----------



## Manic_Wombat

DigitalSoCal said:


> We started with around 52, and by the time practicals came around we were at about 40.. I think about 37 of those received their certificate of completion



Thats a huge class!


----------



## Angel

todays our last day (!!!!) so far theres 11 people i think all passed the written, im pretty sure well all pass the skills too, our class was PACKED! i dont know the exact number but i think around 60??
my teacher was talking about making medical terminology a pre-req since so many people didnt make it through, i think that was it and some people just werent taking it as serious...skills at 11...wish me luck!!


----------



## DigitalSoCal

Manic_Wombat said:


> Thats a huge class!



Yeah and we had literally 20 students trying to add also.. only two got in


----------



## medichopeful

apumic said:


> lol.... did the instructor still pass her?
> sometimes, I've noticed, some BLS instructors will pass anything with two legs and at least one arm for doing CPR....



You don't need one arm for CPR.  Just hit them repeatedly with your head!


----------



## Manic_Wombat

DigitalSoCal said:


> Yeah and we had literally 20 students trying to add also.. only two got in



How many instructors did you have?


----------



## DigitalSoCal

Manic_Wombat said:


> How many instructors did you have?



Just one for didactic, but seperate instructors for each lab station.. i.e. one for trauma, one for medical, one for splinting, etc.


----------



## rescue99

Chrissy88 said:


> I believe two people dropped our class, there were maybe 4 or 5 people that didn't make a C or higher in the class, and there was about three people absent to our last class so I don't know if they made it or not either.



Ya only need a 70% to get a certificate?


----------



## mcdonl

*Class Type....*

Hi there, I am trying to equate my class to the classes people have mentioned in this thread. My class is primarily FF's like me, who volunteer and want to get into EMS because out towns need it.

I get the feeling that the majority of these threads are college based programs. Is this true?

Does that make a difference?


----------



## bunkie

Our program had a high fail rate. Required 80% averages on both overall grade, and final written, on top of having to pass all practicals, especially pt assessment. We had evaluators that weren't all on the same page and would often confuse everyone as well as one in particular that didn't seem to ever give the right information. I think that combined with the high stress of how the program was structured helped contribute to that fail rate. I believe we started with close to 30, finished in the low teens. I think 10 of us sat for state, fewer passed and I have no idea how many went to nationals.

(eta: Yes my program was with a college)


----------



## john76

my class started out whith 26 and ended up with 12withonly 9passing the class.


----------



## Angel

our teacher added 21 students, it averaged out since about 20 dropped...not sure who alls getting a cert of completion, well find out when it does or doesnt get mailed.


----------



## Achromatic

Thirty started, two failed out early.

Five had to re-take practicals (2 failed minor trauma - splinting, 3 failed major medical - resp. distress becoming cardiac arrest due to anaphylaxis - they didn't expose the skin while taking lungs sounds, missed the urticaria, and missed the hint of 'a new antibiotic' for pneumonia).

Three failed county protocols (pass mark 80%)...

We sat state written last night...


----------



## emt_angel25

my emt class started with 11 people. LOL. everyone passed the class and only 6 of us went on to get our license. i hve been adjuncting with the EMT classes for the last 2 semesters. with 25+ students in each class  i think only 4 total have failed out and a small number havent passed the written.


----------



## NorCalLaxx

We started with 22, and after the written final and skills practical yesterday, only 13 of us are going on to clinicals and internships. 
Side note: From what i've heard, they have found that students who are skimming by with barely an 80%, tend to struggle quite a bit trying to pass Nat. Registry. 
Personally I am glad they hold us to such a high standard, it weeds out the people that just shouldn't be emts/medics. There were a few people in my class I would NEVER trust to work on me if I were a pt. And those are the people that fail out. The people who aren't serious about it, those who just want the title, and those who just don't have the brains/common sense for the job.


----------



## FourEyes

Last week of my class -- we started with a full room (I'd guess about 25) and are down to 12 people who will be taking the final this week (of which most should be going on to the state testing.) Based on what I've heard, the problem for most people wasn't grades or skills, but time. Apparently people had a hard time getting in for a nine am class, and then couldn't handle going to the night class to make up the hours...


----------



## Draconicwraith

Mine started with 24, and ended with 24.  Last time i heared, all 24 of us passed 1st time too.


----------



## Maxzl

Started with about 100 and ended with 78, I think.

The class was huge, but the academy managed it well by breaking us up into groups of 12 or so


----------



## Trauma's Mistress

i passed!!!   i got an  92%   woo hoo !


----------



## Burlyskink

My class was made up with all high school students, and surprisingly only about 3 kids got dropped/kicked out.


----------



## mcdonl

What were your classes made up of?

My class has 18 students, all but two of them are a member of a FD... Are yours related to medic programs?


----------



## Trauma's Mistress

I felt so  old.  but there  were some people my age  which was refreshing. The  funniest thing was the young people- no offence... but there were 3  who  were  just so cocky and so full of themselves  and they  failed and didnt go for the state test.   you would think, with  an ego like that , you would actually be good at this kinda of stuff, nope  they sucked hardcore


----------



## Jon Hus

My class started out with 38 students. Tomorrow night (1-5-10) is the final state written exam. There are 23 taking the exam, however I know that at least two students (possibly more) failed the practical which must be taken over after 24 hours of additional instruction.


----------



## Draconicwraith

As far as i know, they can retest immediately, no additional class time required.


----------



## Jon Hus

They are actually allowed to take the written this week with the rest of the class but they cannot re-take the practical until they complete the 24 hours of additional instruction.


----------



## Draconicwraith

I had to retake part of my practical, and did it that night after everyone else was done.


----------



## EDAC

Our class started with around 30 students, we finished with 14 passing, and 7that did not pass the class, the rest quit or were asked to leave. I did notice that the ones who did the best in the class were the older students, like myself. The 2 oldest students finished with the highest grades, I was second oldest, and the ones who did the worst were the youngest students. I figured it would be the other way around. I suppose some of us were there because we really wanted to be, and it showed in the way we studied and and performed in the classroom. 
Surpisingly, most in the class were not interested in pursuing EMS as a career, only about 7 or 8 of us were. We did better in the course than those who were in the class just to be there.


----------



## MedicSqrl

I had about half pass the class and 2 that shouldn't of passed. I was surprised that so many people dropped. Basic is not hard at all. I could understand if you were in a paramedic program.


----------



## saltytrigger

Just finished and we only had one drop out I believe.  She was a CNA in her late 40's that already knew everything and never shut up.  Couldn't figure out why she was failing her exams too!  I did pretty well and take my state practicals in a couple weeks.  Most of the class did pretty well.  Many needed extra practice to master all the hands-on skills, but the help was there for those who needed it.  In our class, they bring in about 1 local paramedic with at least 3 years experience per 4 to 5 students to teach the labs.  This is in Kansas.


----------



## Draconicwraith

MedicSqrl said:


> I had about half pass the class and 2 that shouldn't of passed. I was surprised that so many people dropped. Basic is not hard at all. I could understand if you were in a paramedic program.



Yah, I had a few of those in my class too.  not sure how they passed, seeing as they missed more than the 4 classes they were allowed to, and I knew they failed more than 4 of the tests we had.


----------



## phideux

We have 6 left, started with 12. Nr practicals are tomorrow, I bet we lose at least 1 more there.


----------



## subliminal1284

Started with 25 ended with 11.


----------



## EMS*Princess

This is scaring me :unsure: lol


----------



## spiffy

ehh, now you guys are beginning to scare me.  lol.  i just started my emt classes out here in san jose ca.  it's actually only my 3rd class tomorrow.  i gotta do well since my brother is a paramedic and my other brother is a firefighter.  they talked me into this program since i wasn't really headed anywhere in my life and i am a single full time mom of two kids under 5.  i'm excited to be doing something new with my life but i'm nervous and kinda scared of failing.  i know it's a normal thing but i have a lot of pressure to do well on me, lol, what with who in my family is doing what.  how do you get over it?


----------



## spiffy

$500???  Holy crap... i think with books and all I've spent a total of $200 so far... but then i'm just in the beginning stages.  we had a first responders class prereq here.. and you have to be an EMT for a minimun of 6 months to get into the paramedic program at my school.


----------



## MusicMedic

spiffy said:


> ehh, now you guys are beginning to scare me.  lol.  i just started my emt classes out here in san jose ca.  it's actually only my 3rd class tomorrow.  i gotta do well since my brother is a paramedic and my other brother is a firefighter.  they talked me into this program since i wasn't really headed anywhere in my life and i am a single full time mom of two kids under 5.  i'm excited to be doing something new with my life but i'm nervous and kinda scared of failing.  i know it's a normal thing but i have a lot of pressure to do well on me, lol, what with who in my family is doing what.  how do you get over it?




Well if you enjoy the class you wont fail it, if its something you really wanna learn ull do just fine. just show up to class listen, do the reading and have fun 

and you kinda have a foot in the door with your brother being a paramedic, he can deff help you with any questions, heck im sure one of your siblings will be able to get you employed with the Fire Department (which is extremely hard to do nowadays)


if you are taking the class at a Community College like i did, it should only cost you around $200-250 

but if its a private program then yea it can cost around $500
but do be prepared to shell out about $100-150 to get all your Certificate paperwork done after School


----------



## LNL07

spiffy said:


> $500???  Holy crap... i think with books and all I've spent a total of $200 so far... but then i'm just in the beginning stages.  we had a first responders class prereq here.. and you have to be an EMT for a minimun of 6 months to get into the paramedic program at my school.



$200? I live in St. Louis, MO and my class is $719-and that's only tuition!! it's an 8 credit class at a community college. We have to do 48 clinical hrs. in a hospital or ambulance. I wish I could do 1 clinical shift a week. I can't remember where I found it but I read somewhere if you lifeguard that those hours can count towards clinical hours... is this right? 

On top of that books are $165- I have the Brady book 8th edition-the one with purple and green on the front cover. And then I have to get a CPR mask, school shirt for clinicals, etc. We have to take and pass the NREMT before we can apply for a state license. I'm taking my basic at STLCC forest park then all my paramedic classes at STLCC meramec. I start my EMT-B class on Jan. 20th. Well Jan. 20th needs to hurry up and get here already!!^_^


----------



## S.Prohaska

Wow...I WISH my class only cost $200...or even $500!!!  My class (which starts Feb. 16th) costs $725, and that's just tuition!  I'm sure there will be additional costs; books, shirts, exams, etc.  But you know what?  I have no problem with paying that amount, because this is what I want to do!  I wonder what determines the cost.  If it's location, that would explain my high cost class...I live in Westchester County, NY...SUPER EXPENSIVE!!!  I originally tried to enroll in the class that starts in 1 week, but it was full.  They normally only do 1 class in the fall, and 1 in the spring, but I got an email that said "Due to the overwhelming demand for the January class, we have scheduled another class which will start in February."  Oh yeah!


----------



## spiffy

thanks music... i think i should be doing good.  its very interesting to learn.  i'd try to get a job with either of my brothers but i'm in California, the paramedic is in North Carolina and the firefighter is in New York. Lol.
LNL07 I think the lifeguard hours count, but it depends on the state I suppose.  I'm going to a community college right now for it.  I finished one class and now on this one.  The uniform and everything was included.  But I'm only taking the EMT classes so I didn't have to go through the rest of the schooling to enroll since it's not considered a degree there for EMT.  Once I decide fully to go paramedic then I'll have to take on an extra couple classes... A&P and the Intro to college class.
Good luck S.Prohaska... That is terrible how much that costs you.  I think I caught a bit of a break since I enrolled for a FISCAL grant.  Even without that tho I think this class just ended up being about 275


----------



## joeshmoe

I'm amazed at how high the attrition rates listed seem to be. My class is almost at the end. We started with 16 and have lost 1. I think Everyones already got their clinical time and objectives met.

The school I'm taking it with has the highest pass rate in the state for the NREMT, so it's not like the training or standards have been substandard. 

Granted were not done yet, I'm sure some more may fail the finals, but I've generally found the class to be fairly easy, and I'm no rocket scientist.

Maybe because I'm in a rural area the students tend to have a little more common sense and work ethic.


----------



## Smooth

$200 wow that's cheap. mine cost $1200. :sad: but it's a fire department.


----------



## Danson

My class started with 56 and ended with 24.


----------



## 41 Duck

I forget what my EMT class was, but my paramedic class started with 10 and ended with 2.


Later!

--Coop


----------



## rmellish

Too many. 

Started at 20, ended at 18.


----------



## rforsythe

We had a couple drop out in the first week or so, and a couple more that got removed as time progressed when they couldn't get 80% or better on the successive exams.  The class was structured such that by the time you made it to the end you did good on all checkpoints, and were more than capable of passing your NREMT exam if you passed the class itself.

The way ours worked (~220 hours I think, more than DOT requirements but also more info which is good) you had 6 exams throughout the class and a final.  If you got below 80% on any exam, you had one shot to retake it; get below an 80 again and you're booted, and the first take is the score that counts towards the total average.  The same with the final.  You also had to average 80% overall from all exams, so if you just completely failed one and didn't do great on the rest you could still end up screwed.  It sounds draconian, but it pushes you harder to do well and weeds out the uncommitted effectively.


----------



## firecoins

Nobody was dead at the end of my class so all of them survived.


----------



## JayConde

i know my class started with like 50 because usually the instructors allow as many as they can in the beggining of the semester to give everybody a chance, but by the time of the final we had like 28 left. I dont know how many of those passed the final and the NREMT.


----------



## Shishkabob

firecoins said:


> Nobody was dead at the end of my class so all of them survived.





How many patients survived?


----------



## doccamden

*Group Support*

Many of my class mates graduated and only a few dropped, some who were doing MAVT and had some familiarity with things would team up or partner with students who were less aware of terms and procedures. I myself purchased books from the local community college before selecting a school. I am sure many more people would have done much better if those who knew participated more in making better EMT's than performing better than every one else, some times my grades suffered when doing hands on because a partner may not have great skills its up to those who have the ability to gage the scene to know what steps to take to make the situation better, mock or real life. 

Well that was my experiance and my two cents.


----------



## emtCourt31

My class started with 56 (4 of them were girls), and after all the drop dates and such (I took it at a community college) there were only 20. 13 passed, 7 failed.


----------



## CARRERA

My class started with about 75 and ended with about 40. There were a lot of students kicked out for poor attendance. We could only miss three days but I think that was a Los Angeles County rule. I think the biggest problem is people take the class and realize that they really don't want to do this line of work.


----------



## NepoZnati

I believe my class was around 100 but now, 3 weeks to the end, we are down to the half... I guess school tried to keep them all for the money reasons but poor attendance and poor grades got best of them.


----------



## ZombiEMT

*24 to 8*

My EMT class started out with 24. By the end of the semester there were only 8 of us left... :mellow:


----------



## Aprz

ZombiEMT said:


> My EMT class started out with 24. By the end of the semester there were only 8 of us left... :mellow:


Did you go to SJCC? I heard those exact numbers from previous students who couldn't maintain an average of 80%+ to pass the class, and the current instructor talked about it.

I believe my class started with 36. We'll find out what it is when I finish.


----------



## ZombiEMT

Aprz said:


> Did you go to SJCC? I heard those exact numbers from previous students who couldn't maintain an average of 80%+ to pass the class, and the current instructor talked about it.
> 
> I believe my class started with 36. We'll find out what it is when I finish.



Yep.


----------



## pinknsassyemt

I think our class started around 35, and we only lost 3. One due to poor testing scores, and two because of financial reasons. So far I know of 5 who took the NREMT, and all five have passed so far... Praying for the rest!


----------



## cookiexd40

emt class started with 18 and ended with like 9.....fire academy started with 22 and ended with 11


----------



## usafmedic45

> My EMT class started out with 24. By the end of the semester there were only 8 of us left...



That sounds about how any health care training program should operate.  It should be a weeding out process as much as an educational one.  That said my EMT class started with about a dozen (don't recall exactly....it was over a decade ago) and only one person didn't pass.  He had to drop out because of his wife falling ill.  My EMT-I course had a similar experience with only two people not passing the class out of about 10-12 students.


----------



## rhan101277

For EMT class I lost about 5 or 6.

Paramedic class, 5 are gone since it started.


----------



## EMTMama

In my intermediate class, 36 started out. They claim to have about a 50% attrition rate, and I know that after one make-or-break exam, at least four of us (myself included) didn't get to go on. :mellow: I'll try again in the fall.


----------



## HNutley

As an instructor I usually lose one or two but then again I volunteer teaching EMT classes and usually have 7 to 10 students in my classes.  As far as the pass rates, I usually have one that has to redo the written may be two.


----------



## Motojunkie

My class started with about 50 and after mid-terms (where they drop you if you don't have an 80) there's only about 30 or so left.


----------



## 281mustang

We started with 25ish and had 18 or so more onto the second semester, I never went to the "graduation" so I don't know how many actually passed. The pass rate was a little lower than I was expecting considering how easy the course was. 

During the second semester we had a student that was on his third attempt of just the second half of the course, I don't know if he ever passed.


----------



## MidwestFF

Deleted


----------



## MidwestFF

Started with 24 students now down to 14 with a month to go.

Registered for Paramedic classes last week to start off in the fall.


----------



## LNL07

My EMT-B class is about 4 months long (Jan. 20th-May13th), 2 classes a week, 4 hrs. each class. We just got done with our 4th test. There are 8 of them + the final. We started with 30 and there are 17 left so far. Everyone else wants the class to be split into 2 semesters but IMO it's way too slow as it is-I have a 98% in class.


----------



## Twix623

My class started with 30, went down to 17 at the end. People simply didn't try in my class, figured it was like high school or something. 5 people alone dropped after the first module. Then some people decided that they could miss a day or two, thinking there were no consequences. :glare:

In our Trauma module, 17 took the practical & written exam, with only 6 people passing the module including myself. Basically as a class, we had to go over it again for the people who didn't pass.


----------



## emt_irl

20 orginally in my emt class.
4 dropped out before day 1. 
1 dropped out after day 2 and im suprised the rest besides 4 or 5 of them stuck it out


----------



## AVPU

Started with 28, ended with 28. But I took a month-long, full-time WEMT class, so maybe that's why.....


----------



## WolfmanHarris

Started with 45. (~700 applicants)
After Semester 1 we had 28.
After Semester 2 we had 26.
After Semester 3 we had 23.
Graduated 21. To the best of my knowledge all 21 were successful at their Provincial exam.

This attrition rate is about standard for PCP programs in Ontario.

We lost people for a variety of reasons.
- Some withdrew when they realized they weren't that committed to the job (~4 in 1st Semester)
- Some failed their lift tests. (~5 total)
- One failed their Preceptorship in fourth semester
- One failed their final practical scenario (epically and surprisingly)
- The rest failed due to academics.


----------



## MidwestFF

I think so far the only thing that has surprised me more than the attrition rate in our EMT class is the difference in the number of students that started A & P to not even make it half way. We had 29 or 30 start A & P 1 and now we are down to 8 with a month to go. I like this small class we are learning more and instead of lecture it is more of a round table discussion on the subject at hand with the instructor leading the way.

Our EMT class is now down to 12 officially out of 24 with a month to go.


----------



## AngelEyes

We started out with 30 and finished with 24.

EMT-B course was two terms (about 6 mos.)
75% on quizzes and tests were considered failing, that is were we lost most of ours was at mid-term and finals.


----------



## sunbee

our class had about 40 ppl, at the end of the course (3 wk program), about 38 ppl, most passed


----------



## abuan

i was part of the first city and county of honolulu emt recruit class that started in july of 2008.

we started with 21
graduated 19
16 are still on the road
and 4 of those 16 are currently in paramedic school

the second recruit class had more disastrous stats. they started with like 25 and graduated 14. they're one on one now working as primary crew.


----------



## jeeprnovru

we started out with almost thirty and ended up with seven!!!!


----------



## irish_handgrenade

I started off with 22 perspective fire fighters in a college based fire academy. I was the only only one who chose EMS over fire, and chose to go on with my education. I went on to an intermediate class of 6. 4 of us went on to medic, and one dropped the first minimester. The three of us joined 3 others and as of right now only 3 of us got our course completion, and I'm the only one to have my medic. Only one of them is close to getting hers she is retaking the written very soon.


----------



## usafmedic45

> they started with like 25 and graduated 14. they're one on one now working as primary crew.



That's not disastrous.  It's a sign that the instructors are holding up at least a marginally acceptable standard for the students.  Disastrous is where you have 95% pass rates and the students come out incompetent.  If you're not weeding out a third of the class _before_ you get to the credentialing examinations, you're either not trying hard enough (or you're being selective enough in who gets into the programs in the first place, which is seldom the case).  Of course, I also think the passing cutoff for all tests should be at least 80-85%.


----------



## usafmedic45

> our class had about 40 ppl, at the end of the course (3 wk program), about 38 ppl, most passed



You went to an EMT mill.


----------



## mycrofft

*Answering the title*

No one died in my EMT class.


----------



## Pneumothorax

we started out with 26..now were down to 16 or 17


----------



## EMT_TIFFANY

In my paramedic program 1st quarter we had 90 students. Now into 3rd quarter we are down to 29 students.


----------



## Spirit

My emt class started with 33. We took our final written last night and there were only 12 of us. out of the 12, 10 passed. Tomorrow we take our final practical, who knows how many will pass that. 

We lost 3 people in the first week because they couldn't take being picked on XD


----------



## John E

*Say what?*

"We lost 3 people in the first week because they couldn't take being picked on XD"

I know I'm older than most of the posters here and not up to date on what the cool kids are sayin these days but WTF does that even mean?


"Couldn't take being picked on..." Was this an EMT class or high school?

John E


----------



## Frozin

My EMT-B class started out with over 100 people, it ended with only about 60 or less of us left.


----------



## Saywhat

Damn.. .100??? my class started with probably 17... one or two of them left the first few weeks... one guy couldn't even multiply by two when doing pulse and resp... and then the rest of us passed the practical except one gal. She broke the o2 tank when trying to crack it.... i'm not sure how she did that but she failed right there. and i think 3 more didn't make it past the written final. 

It must really suck... i wouldn't know what to do in their shoes but luckily they are giving them another shot in a few months. Good luck to them!


----------



## curt

My EMT class started with 24, we dropped to 12 in one quarter, and dropped to 7 by the next, and finished the year with 5. Everyone who took the registry passed, but there was one that kind of dropped off of the face of the earth after the class and never took the registry. We had a hardcore instructor, and a lot of people went in thinking it would be a cakewalk, I think.

 My Medic class started with 14, dropped to eight after the first day, and finished with five.


----------



## Pneumothorax

we just lost 4 more... its mind boggling.. :|


----------



## Stephanie.

*Charleston SC*

21 Students signed up, Several had taken the class before, Volunteer FF's and a few 911 dispatchers.. I didn't know what an EMT was until I was transported in an ambulance myself.. Led me to my career & valedictorian of my class. with 17 graduating and only 9 getting their NREMT & State Certs.


----------



## rhan101277

Started in August 09 with 30 (15 day and 15 night class).  Lost 1 first semester, during second semester we had 2 drops.  So class down to 24 after 1 semester.  Second semester almost over so any remaining cuts will have to not get through medical emergencies.  The we got third semester.  Everyone has already made it through cardiology and pharm though.


----------



## ihalterman

We started 2/16/10 with 35 students.  We just finished ER rottations and are down to 12.  Only 9 of us can test for license.


----------



## rescue99

Started the winter EMTB class with 32. Lost 4, gained 1 (transfer), lost 1 and will lose another 2-3 when the dust clears at finals. Of the 24 who will pass, 2-3 will likely never test for licensure. The average 32 student Medic class ends with about 20 passing. Same with Spec. 

On average I/C's can expect to lose 20% of his/her students for a variety of reasons. Sometimes I lose more, sometimes less. NR only looks at first round pass rates but I'll keep track on first and second attempts. It takes a year for an instructor to see an accurate pass / fail rate IMHO.


----------



## EMTNJA

31 started...3 dropped out after 1 day....28 until half way through...then down to about 22...not sure how many actually passed NR...


----------



## Spirit

John E said:


> "We lost 3 people in the first week because they couldn't take being picked on XD"
> 
> I know I'm older than most of the posters here and not up to date on what the cool kids are sayin these days but WTF does that even mean?
> 
> 
> "Couldn't take being picked on..." Was this an EMT class or high school?
> 
> John E





It means one guy left the school and went to a different one because we nicknamed him skittles. And the age range in my class was 17-42, with the majority in their mid-late 20's. Yeah, its comepltly retarded but hey thats how people are in jacksonville florida lol. 

And an update, only half my class passed the final practical. I'm happy to be one of the ones that did.


----------



## Fox

We started with 30 and we're down to about 16-18. We have several who just show up as they feel the need.

They won't pass, if you miss more than 5 days with no valid excuse it fails you. 

We had a few drop out after the Dean of Medicine gave his speech about money and how if you wanted to be rich, switch to Nursing. We lost more during his speech about not being able to save every life. We lost one that was faced with a emergency situation of a personal nature and realized it wasn't something he could handle after that. (It was very, very traumatic.) 

As for who will get certified? Not a lot in my class. Not being rude, they won't study, they fail a lot of their check offs and tests, they don't put effort into learning. They take off early, etc. If they do pass, oh god.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life

Manic_Wombat said:


> My class started with 28 people, we lost one kid on our first day and I think only 24 people passed the class. I don't know how many others went on to get certified. Just curious what the attrition rate in other people's classes was.



Furthermore, how many of those that 'survived' passed the national or state exam?

I am not sure how many passed my emt class (i think almost everyone), though in the past year only 4 passed the NREMT.....


----------



## Stephanie.

...


----------



## Whittier

Fox said:


> They won't pass, if you miss more than 5 days with no valid excuse it fails you.



That's interesting... we can't miss more than 3 days with or without an excuse. 

My class started big and it's still pretty big. Even the kids who didn't seem to care too much at the beginning are hanging in there after the midterm. I don't know if we just have good teachers or what... but so far I'm pleased.


----------



## Fox

Whittier said:


> That's interesting... we can't miss more than 3 days with or without an excuse.
> 
> My class started big and it's still pretty big. Even the kids who didn't seem to care too much at the beginning are hanging in there after the midterm. I don't know if we just have good teachers or what... but so far I'm pleased.



If you aren't making a 100% you'll fail after the second or third absence. It takes a chunk out of your grade, increases by 5 after a certain number.


----------



## joeshmoe

rescue99 said:


> On average I/C's can expect to lose 20% of his/her students for a variety of reasons. Sometimes I lose more, sometimes less. NR only looks at first round pass rates but I'll keep track on first and second attempts. It takes a year for an instructor to see an accurate pass / fail rate IMHO.



I remember my emt school made a big deal out of everyone passing the nremt first time. They claimed to have had the highest nremt first time pass rate in the entire country last year, like 98%. I dont know for sure if my class kept up their good record or not, the students I kept in touch with all passed first time. I think we lost maybe a third of the class from start to finish.


----------



## Emt_Wolfe

*EMT Class*

My class was about 30 people and only about 15 made it through to take the qualifying exam. It was a tough class, and it was all packed into 11 weeks. Most of the people in my class were young like 18-20 years old with one 26 year old girl with 2 kids, and another girl 32 years old with 3 kids. I was the oldest in the class...lol...I am 34 years old and have 4 kids, but I made it through. I could not believe that by midterm so many people dropped or failed their 3rd exam. What got me is the scenerios on the exams and it got many people because this job is not a clear cut and dry answer on many situations.


----------



## usafmedic45

> They won't pass, if you miss more than 5 days with no valid excuse it fails you.



I don't care if you have a valid reason....a valid reason for missing more than two classes (meaning you were in the hospital or ordered to stay home by a doc, had jury duty, etc) should simply be a reason why the institution should allow you to join the next class without having to pay for the program a second time.


----------



## jerm

Our class was set up that if you failed a test, you would receive a chance at a make up test. If you failed the make up, then you were out.  My class had one person quit after the second class and another that failed out after the first test.  The other 28 of us completed the course and passed.  I am curious to know how many are going to pass the NR though.


----------



## Cleaver68

Our class started with about 25-30 people. At the end of the semester there were 14 that took the final, and only 6 that passed it.


----------



## TransportJockey

We lost two. I don't see how that many people failed out of basic. It's not like it's rocket science


----------



## rhan101277

With the regular EMT-B one over here, you can make it through the whole class, if you fail the final test your done.  Must make a 75% or better on it.


----------



## Cleaver68

jtpaintball70 said:


> We lost two. I don't see how that many people failed out of basic. It's not like it's rocket science



It is to some people. 3 people walked out the first day after our program director said anybody with a felony can't take the class lol.

It was mostly because people didn't study, and they tried getting by by arguing every question they got wrong.


----------



## Cleaver68

rhan101277 said:


> With the regular EMT-B one over here, you can make it through the whole class, if you fail the final test your done.  Must make a 75% or better on it.




That's how it was in my class too, you can be passing the whole time but if you don't pass the final you fail the class. Only difference was we had to get 80%


----------



## TransportJockey

Cleaver68 said:


> That's how it was in my class too, you can be passing the whole time but if you don't pass the final you fail the class. Only difference was we had to get 80%



That's the way my basic and medic classes both were. Sounds like a decent way of doing it


----------



## Cleaver68

jtpaintball70 said:


> That's the way my basic and medic classes both were. Sounds like a decent way of doing it



Definitely. I wouldn't want somebody saving my life who only got a 60 in the class lol


----------



## Shishkabob

Cleaver68 said:


> Definitely. I wouldn't want somebody saving my life who only got a 60 in the class lol



Except grade on a test doesn't always translate to knowledge or ability...


2 tests can be written in the way where they test the same exact info, but one can be made MUCH easier than another.


----------



## Cleaver68

Linuss said:


> Except grade on a test doesn't always translate to knowledge or ability...
> 
> 
> 2 tests can be written in the way where they test the same exact info, but one can be made MUCH easier than another.



Ain't that the truth. I thought the NR was WAY easier then my class final.


----------



## WannaBeFlight

I am in a Paramedic Assoc. Degree program and we have essentially lost half. Started with 42 and down to 24. We are just now ending our second semester.  :unsure:  And after this one, I know we will be short at least 3-5 more going into the summer semester.


----------



## esmcdowell

my basic class started w/ 12, 9 finished, and 7 took the NR practical. As far as I know, only 3 have scheduled/taken the written so far.


----------



## PhilipM3

My instructor is pretty serious. Our EMT-I class started with 26 on the first day, and now, midway through 3rd quarter we are down to 11 or 12. That being said, her students' pass rate at National Registry is one of the highest in the state of Ga, at nearly 100%.


----------



## snizzle.snoozle

Our class started with 24 people. We lost one guy on the fifth week, and they've been dropping ever since. We're down to 18 now.


----------



## rescue99

PhilipM3 said:


> My instructor is pretty serious. Our EMT-I class started with 26 on the first day, and now, midway through 3rd quarter we are down to 11 or 12. That being said, her students' pass rate at National Registry is one of the highest in the state of Ga, at nearly 100%.



Of course it is...she won't _risk_ it so she eliminate all of those except the one's she knows without a doubt will pass. Apparently she's afraid to be a real educator. Piss poor instructor IMO.


----------



## snizzle.snoozle

rescue99 said:


> Of course it is...she won't _risk_ it so she eliminate all of those except the one's she knows without a doubt will pass. Apparently she's afraid to be a real educator. Piss poor instructor IMO.



Wow, they do that? My instructor is awesome... There's one guy in my class (16 years old) who is struggling, but my instructor is trying to work with him. I don't know if this kid will get to go to states, since his failure would also hurt his partner...


----------



## rescue99

snizzle.snoozle said:


> Wow, they do that? My instructor is awesome... There's one guy in my class (16 years old) who is struggling, but my instructor is trying to work with him. I don't know if this kid will get to go to states, since his failure would also hurt his partner...



Because first round pass rates are the only way NR judges today's schools, yeah, a whole lot of I/C's drum out way more students than they should to cut the risk of any iffy ones. 

PS: A 16 year old hasn't the maturity or sophistication to be a Spec. He lacks life experience skills more than anything else. I find there is a major difference between 16 and 18-19 year olds. IMO, 18-19 is pusing it but generally they do okay.


----------



## snizzle.snoozle

rescue99 said:


> PS: A 16 year old hasn't the maturity or sophistication to be a Spec. He lacks life experience skills more than anything else. I find there is a major difference between 16 and 18-19 year olds. IMO, 18-19 is pusing it but generally they do okay.



I'm 25 and I can't imagine trying to be an EMT-B if I was who I was when I was 16.


----------



## TransportJockey

snizzle.snoozle said:


> I'm 25 and I can't imagine trying to be an EMT-B if I was who I was when I was 16.



There's a reason most sane states won't even let you get licensed or take the course till you're 18


----------



## PhilipM3

rescue99 said:


> Of course it is...she won't _risk_ it so she eliminate all of those except the one's she knows without a doubt will pass. Apparently she's afraid to be a real educator. Piss poor instructor IMO.


_
She_ hasn't eliminated anyone. A lot of people just cant cut it and failed out. The people who have failed out were the ones that showed up 5 minutes late every class and never came to study groups etc.. -the ones that did the bare minimum. I get to school early on exam days and study with a group of about 4 or 5 other guys and we all have 85+ averages. Mine is about 93 at the moment.
Basically what I'm trying to say is that the slackers failed out and the people that are serious about wanting to learn this stuff to the best of our ability so that we are good EMTs in the field are the ones who have made it so far.



snizzle.snoozle said:


> I'm 25 and I can't imagine trying to be an EMT-B if I was who I was when I was 16.



I'm 25 and I cant imagine doing this at 20. lol


----------



## TransportJockey

PhilipM3 said:


> I'm 25 and I cant imagine doing this at 20. lol



At 20 it's not bad  I was 20 when I first got licensed and worked as an EMT


----------



## dudemanguy

I didnt know you could even take an EMT class if you are younger than 18. What would be the point? Arent they in High school? Weird.

I'm pretty sure the school I took my emt course at required either a high school diploma or a ged. I just assumed that was standard everywhere.


----------



## Shishkabob

PhilipM3 said:


> I'm 25 and I cant imagine doing this at 20. lol



I was 20 when I got my EMT and 21 when I got my medic...

Couldn't imagine waiting longer, don't know what I would have done for those few years.


----------



## joeshmoe

rescue99 said:


> Because first round pass rates are the only way NR judges today's schools, yeah, a whole lot of I/C's drum out way more students than they should to cut the risk of any iffy ones.



I'm curious what happens if a school has a poor first time pass rate. Is there a certain rate they have to remain above?


----------



## rescue99

joeshmoe said:


> I'm curious what happens if a school has a poor first time pass rate. Is there a certain rate they have to remain above?



I doubt a single or occasional poor outcome would draw much attention. Not all classes are created equal. 

Repeated issues may depend on each state and whether there is a policy on outcomes. Should NR / states start making individual stats public in the future we may see a change. Kinda hoping it happens. I'd like easier access tomy pass rates. As it is now, I depend on my coordintor to get those from registry initially, then I follow up on second round passes.


----------



## PhilipM3

Linuss said:


> I was 20 when I got my EMT and 21 when I got my medic...
> 
> Couldn't imagine waiting longer, don't know what I would have done for those few years.



I bartended a while and worked for BMW for a few years. I actually started EMT school following being laid-off.


----------



## bbenoit1984

started with around 30 ended up with about 15


----------



## Shishkabob

rescue99 said:


> I doubt a single or occasional poor outcome would draw much attention. Not all classes are created equal.
> 
> Repeated issues may depend on each state and whether there is a policy on outcomes. Should NR / states start making individual stats public in the future we may see a change. Kinda hoping it happens. I'd like easier access tomy pass rates. As it is now, I depend on my coordintor to get those from registry initially, then I follow up on second round passes.



Texas gets the pass rates for every level at every school in the state from the NR and publishes it in their EMS magazine every year, and also denotes which schools are accredited.  

2008

2009


----------



## rescue99

Linuss said:


> Texas gets the pass rates for every level at every school in the state from the NR and publishes it in their EMS magazine every year, and also denotes which schools are accredited.
> 
> 2008
> 
> 2009



Yeah, we're supposed to but it hasn't happened as of yet. My thought...more instructors might be educators..._or_ more would thin the herd just to look better in the end. 

Numbers should include how many started and how many licensed in the end. First and second attempts should be reported IMO. Those are probably the most reflective of a courses true outcome. While the occasional low pass rate is very normal, it is not okay to have large numbers of failing students too often. It's also true that second attempt passes are so common that it should be figured into the statistics.


----------



## kpuente

There was 30 of us the first day. Half couldnt pass the initial test they gave us. We had the last class last week and only 9 of us passed.


----------



## Pneumothorax

kpuente said:


> There was 30 of us the first day. Half couldnt pass the initial test they gave us. We had the last class last week and only 9 of us passed.



wow.


----------



## MidwestFF

Wooo Hooo, I dont know how many others passed yet but I just got my score of 98.2% on our final exam!


----------



## usafmedic45

> There was 30 of us the first day. Half couldnt pass the initial test they gave us. We had the last class last week and only 9 of us passed.



Sounds like a really great program....or a very marginal program with remarkably poor admissions standards.


----------



## adamjh3

We had about thirty to start. Sixteen made it to the last week, 15 to the written final, 14 to skills, everyone who got to skills testing passed.

Everyone who's taken the NR so far has passed on their first try.


----------



## Hannah

My class started out with 22-25; midway through the course we dropped down to 16 people. . .and only 5-7 passed the final exam (and we still have the certifaction exam left).
Thankfully, I was one of those 5-7 people.


----------



## Nicolas

Our class started with 35 and ended with 12. The coursework wasn't hard, and the instructor was great. People just joined thinking it would be all fun and games... which it was, kinda. 5 passed NR 1st try, 5 on the second, 2 have yet to retest.


----------



## kpuente

usafmedic45 said:


> Sounds like a really great program....or a very marginal program with remarkably poor admissions standards.



It was through a good program and great hospital in Cleveland Ohio. The initial test they gave us, you had to score at least a tenth grade level. Sadly, half couldn't do that. They said they do that, so they dont waste people's money and time. The few of us that did passed, a couple people thought it was all a joke and games. Those couple people couldn't pass their final and practicals.


----------



## robbaN28

I think we started with 25 and are down to 20. We have a couple of really good instructors and our lab assistants are awesome. Final exam tomorrow!


----------



## firecoins

Linuss said:


> How many patients survived?



none.  They were all gone.


----------



## thatJeffguy

Twenty one started, one failed because she missed too many classes, one got dropped after a double-fail on the midterm, one just quit, and one that somehow made it through to the finals despite a complete lack of knowledge quit before taking the practicals.  One kid is still fifteen and he and his partner are waiting one month for him to be 16 and take their practicals together.  Of the 16 that went for their practicals, all but one passed.  Written state test tonight.


----------



## Alberta-EMT

25 started and I think only 18 finished right to the end.


----------



## fortsmithman

Alberta-EMT said:


> 25 started and I think only 18 finished right to the end.



Out of the 18 how many will pass the ACoP exams.


----------



## Alberta-EMT

fortsmithman said:


> Out of the 18 how many will pass the ACoP exams.



Of the ones that I have talked to after id say... 6 at least that I know of. I lost track of most of them though and I know one of those six quit EMS all together because it was not for him.


----------



## bryncvp

My Basic class started out with 35 and only 25 made it past the midterm (some of them couldnt meet the passing grade so they were dropped). Of that 25, I think only 20 went on to take the final. I have no idea how many took the certification test, but I do know that I have 2 classmates in my Cardiac class (Intermediate in RI) now.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25

Just finished my EMT-IV class.  We started with 25 and were down to 20 on the day of our National Registry Practical.  We all passed.  Now for the CBT, we'll see.


----------



## EMTCADET092

is the classes really hard? I'm only 17 and still is going to be in HS when the classes start (June 14). It's the usaual 120 Hrs i think.


----------



## medichopeful

EMTCADET092 said:


> is the classes really hard? I'm only 17 and still is going to be in HS when the classes start (June 14). It's the usaual 120 Hrs i think.



The material, in itself, is literally so easy a caveman could do it.  There is a fair amount of memorization, but it's very easily doable if you just do it.


----------



## Shishkabob

Actually I wouldn't go so far as to say it's that easy.  Not hard by any stretch of the mind, but you have to remember that most people are coming in with no medical background and expected learn the basics of medicine pretty quickly.

Sure, not in any real depth, and it depends on your program, but it's still basic medicine nonetheless.  I mean, I hardly studied and still got 2nd in my class... but I did the same thing in medic school--- hardly studied and still got solutatorian.  


There IS a reason why there is typically a pretty decent fail rate--- and it's not because it's easier than finger painting.


----------



## Pneumothorax

Linuss said:


> Actually I wouldn't go so far as to say it's that easy.  Not hard by any stretch of the mind, but you have to remember that most people are coming in with no medical background and expected learn the basics of medicine pretty quickly.
> 
> Sure, not in any real depth, and it depends on your program, but it's still basic medicine nonetheless.  I mean, I hardly studied and still got 2nd in my class... but I did the same thing in medic school--- hardly studied and still got solutatorian.
> 
> 
> *There IS a reason why there is typically a pretty decent fail rate--- and it's not because it's easier than finger painting*.



i think its because those failures never opened the book or what i noticed in my class was all the guys would say "im tryin to be a firefighter..derrrr..." or "so can i do HEMS with an EMT-B license"...stupid stuff like that... i know a LOT of ppl blow it off because they all wanna be medics and give drugs and blah blah blah.. but you have to know ur basic skills before you move on. quite a few people dont realize that. LOL.


----------



## robbaN28

55 started 49 graduated in the whole total.


----------



## AlwaysATraumaJunkie

abuan said:


> i was part of the first city and county of honolulu emt recruit class that started in july of 2008.
> 
> we started with 21
> graduated 19
> 16 are still on the road
> and 4 of those 16 are currently in paramedic school
> 
> the second recruit class had more disastrous stats. they started with like 25 and graduated 14. they're one on one now working as primary crew.



I was part of the 'first' EMT recruit class in 1991, when they realized most of the MICT's (Paramedics) who had started in the early 70's would soon be retiring. We started with about 20; a few dropped out due to family or health reasons, but the rest graduated. There were high requirements because most of us were enrolled in work study under a multi-level plan to have the City & County of Honolulu pay all expenses and pay us wages during the 2 yrs of study in exchange for a 5 yr total commitment. It was a great deal.


----------



## Joedaddy1120

Started with 30 people in my emt-b. 18 people passed the final exam.


----------



## DesertMedic66

My class started with 45. Lost 2 the first day. Then at mid-terms we went from 43 to 15. And all 15 passed. Our whole college was about 135 and only 66 graduated.


----------



## lightsandsirens5

Well I might as well join in.

Had about 18 in my basic class. 17 passed the class and 16 passed the state final. 

So far as I know, about 6 of us are still active.


----------



## AlwaysATraumaJunkie

AlwaysATraumaJunkie said:


> I was part of the 'first' EMT recruit class in 1991, when they realized most of the MICT's (Paramedics) who had started in the early 70's would soon be retiring. We started with about 20; a few dropped out due to family or health reasons, but the rest graduated. There were high requirements because most of us were enrolled in work study under a multi-level plan to have the City & County of Honolulu pay all expenses and pay us wages during the 2 yrs of study in exchange for a 5 yr total commitment. It was a great deal.



In additions, we all passed the NREMT exam _before_ we took the state exam.  And then later I moved to Washington and it was all worthless without a State-approved sponsor. :wacko:What a mess of a system!


----------



## JOHNFORCENYC

Our class started off with 63 students by the final we ended up with 23. :wacko:


----------



## Trauma_Junkie

My class started out with 32 students. By the time we did state practicals we had 22.


----------



## Sandog

My class started with 35, ended with 8. I thought the teacher was tough but very good. I studied a lot.


----------



## DCAP-BLS-TIC

My Basic class started with 28-30 people and we finished with 11 or 12. :I

I'm in Paramedic school now and there are definitely some rather, lets say "unmotivated" individuals in my classes that I don't see lasting very long.


----------



## Jackson

My class started with 12, we have less than two months left and we're down to 8.


----------



## bahnrokt

Started with 25
10 made it to the exam
8 Passed
3 I would never want to have working on me


----------



## nakenyon

It's been a while, but I think we started with somewhere around 30. By the end of the class we had about 20 people. Of the 20, I think 18 of us passed the state testing.


----------



## DCAP-BLS-TIC

bahnrokt said:


> 3 I would never want to have working on me



Ain't that the sad truth.


IMO the National Registry Basic test needs to be way harder.


----------



## Handsome Robb

My I class started with 26. 25 graduated and also passed the NREMT. My basic class had 4 people fail out of about 30.


----------



## code3allday

My class started with 46 and we ended up with 16 taking the final and out of that 14 passed. It was a pretty tough emt class but learned alot. What happened was the main guy who ran the program got audited and was told the class was to easy. Truth is, the class had a reputation for being easy which is one reason he was auditted. Apparently someone had tipped off the state. My class was the first class to go through his "new" program which was much more difficult but it helped me pass the registry first time so I cant complain much.


----------



## dixie_flatline

Not sure why I'm piling on this thread, but we started with 30.  Between attendance issues and failing tests, we had 15 take the final written test.  14 passed that, but only 4 of us passed the practical.  Me and my partner, and 2 others whose partners failed.

:-\

STUDY!


----------



## goodgrief

we lost 16 but everyone who made it passed registery. 

We lost some to cheating, failing, personal life issues. a few to stupidity


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty

Started with 70-80 between 2 classes and finished with 20


----------



## Handsome Robb

70-80? Thats insane.


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty

It was 2 sep. classes an afternoon and night...each having 40 and by the next month 20 each and by the end around 10


----------

